# Wiring Spoiler Brakelight



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Have the wire from the spoiler already fed into the trunk, just need to know which wires to splice into- also, how the heck do you change a brake light bulb in this thing?

Directions say to wire them to the third brake light, but I want to go with the Drivers side brakelight.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Many spoiler mounted brake lights are LED's and are not serviceable other than replacing the entire lamp assy. When you install a rear spoiler with integral brake light, you are supposed to disable the original 3rd brake light mounted on the package shelf. As far as wiring the spoiler brake lamp, you really should use the wiring circuit for the stock third brake lamp and not splice off of the left or right side brake lamps. The reason is the left and right side brake lamps are powered through the multi-function switch and the 3rd brake lamp is powered directly from the brake switch. If a problem occurs in the multi-function switch that causes the brake lamps to not operate, you will still have a working third brake light (or, in your case, spoiler mounted brake light). Most vehicles are wired this way for that reason: better to have one brake light than no brake lights!

In either case, black is the ground wire and red w/green stripe is the power wire.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

I was wondering how you change the stock rear brakelamps, the one in the spoiler has screws that get you to the lamps- How can I wire to the third brakelight then?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

To replace the taillamp bulbs, there should be a trunk side finisher that you will need to remove to access the back of the lamp. Then, just turn the bulb socket to remove from the lamp and access the bulb. 

For wiring to the third brake lamp, you'll need to get some wire (if none was provided with the spoiler) and extend the circuit to the spoiler's at the bottom of the trunk deck. One would probably run the circuits to the trunk deck brackets and use plastic tie straps to secure it, making sure that they won't be pinched when opening/closing the trunk. A more professional installation would use plastic conduit to protect the wires. Solerless connectors could be used, but soldered connections and heat-shrink wrap is the best way to go.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

I just don't see where the wires to the third brakelight run, or how you'd change the bulb in that thing either.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Still trying to figure this 3rd brake light wiring out. :waving:


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*???*

Still no one???:wtf:


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Still need help.*

Still waiting- I cant see any wires that go to the third brake light that sits in the rear window.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you just have to pull back on the assembly and then either lift or twist and it should come out. Then you will see the wires harness and bulb.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Faja said:


> I think you just have to pull back on the assembly and then either lift or twist and it should come out. Then you will see the wires harness and bulb.


Yep, that worked, got it all wired up now, thanks.


----------

